# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2014 (31 Μαΐου-Μελίσσια Αττικής)

## NASSER

Κατόπιν ενημέρωσης το *27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα* της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις *31 Μαΐου 2014* στο κλειστό Γήπεδο Basket Μελισσίων όπου φιλοξενήθηκε και πέρσι το 26ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα. Το ιδιαίτερο φέτος είναι πως την άλλη ημέρα *1 Ιουνίου 2014* στον ίδιο χώρο θα διεξαχθεί και το *31o Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα* όπου θα συμμετάσχουν όσοι προκριθούν και όσους θα ορίσει η ομοσπονδία.

Ίσως ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά πρωταθλήματα έχοντας γνώμονα πλέον το επίπεδο των αθλητών μας που θα δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους για τη συμμετοχή στο 31ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα, το πρώτο πιο μεγάλο γεγονός στο άθλημα μας για το 2014!  :03. Thumb up: 


Χορηγός τόσο στο 27ο Πανελλήνιο όσο και στο 31ο Μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα θα είναι η εταιρεία *BIO GENIC* των εταίρων *Παπαγεωργίου-Κρητικοπούλου* που έχουν ήδη δώσει το στίγμα τους στο άθλημα μεγάλες διοργανώσεις. Τους εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

COOL  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
Καλη επιτυχία στους αθλητές που θα πάρουν μερος και στους διοργανωτές. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Αν δεν εχω μαθημα θα ειμαι και στους 2 αγωνες!

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους αθλητες-τριες που θα παρουν μερος στους αγωνες

----------


## NASSER

Ο αγώνας αυτός είναι δέλεαρ για την συμμετοχή στο 31ο Μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα! Ένας μεσογειακός τίτλος στην IFBB δεν είναι κάτι που έχουν καταφέρει πολλοί.
Ένας αθλητής στην Ελλάδα το μόνο που μπορεί πλέον να επιδιώκει είναι ψηλό ανταγωνισμό για να έχει νόημα η διάκριση του. Και εφόσον αυτό γίνεται στην Ελλάδα φέτος, είναι πραγματικά μια ευκαιρία που δεν πρέπει να χάσει τόσο ο αθλητής όσο και ο Θεατής!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

θα τα πούμε ''εκει''  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Kolorizos

καλημερα παιδια εγω που δεν εχω ιδεα απο αθηνα και θα ερθω με συγκηνονιες
μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως θα παω στο γηπεδο των μελισσιων με μετρο λεοφορια και τα σχετικα??

----------


## ArgoSixna

Δυστυχώς οι 2 αυτοι αγώνες μάλλον θα ακυρωθούνε :/

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δυστυχώς οι 2 αυτοι αγώνες μάλλον θα ακυρωθούνε :/


Απο που προκύπτει αυτό;Τι ενημέρωση έχεις;

----------


## ArgoSixna

Ελπιζω να ακουσα λαθος , λοιπον ητανε να γινει και μια απονομη στους αγωνες. Τωρα δεν καταλαβα αν θα ακυρωθουν οι αγωνες ή η απονομη. αν μαθω κατι πιο εγκυρο θα ενημερωσω

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι αγώνες θεωρώ ειναι απίθανο να ματαιωθούν,μαλλον κατι αλλο θα εννοουσε αυτος που σου το είπε.Για μάθε, θα ρωτήσω και εγω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, το Μεσογειακό που ήταν να γίνει την 1η Ιουνίου, αναβάλλεται.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια δυνατή συμμετοχή στο 27o Πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ, θα είναι ο *Βαλάντης Ντόκος*, μονιμος κατοικος Γερμανίας, ο οποίος στο πρόσφατο Arnold Classic Europe , κατετάχθη 3ος στην κατηγορία -100κ.
Προπονείται υπό την καθοδήγηση του Dennis James, το σχόλιο του Dennis στο Facebook.




> Team Menace athlete Valantis Dokos 7 weeks out of the Greek Nationals. Valantis is right in track and anxious to get back on stage to take condition to another level.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Ναι οντως ισχύει η συμμετοχή του Βαλαντη στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτ/μα της IFBB , προετοιμαζεται πυρετωδώς με σκοπό να κανει μια εμφάνιση ακομη καλύτερη απο την τελευταία που εκανε στο ACA στη Μαδρίτη το 2013! Αξίζει να είμαστε ολοι εκει να στηρίξουμε αυτον τον μεγαλο Ελληνα αθλητη που εχει βάλει πλωρη για μεγαλα πράγματα στο παγκοσμιο στερέωμα του Bodybuilding!!!

----------


## NASSER

Ο Βαλάντης έχει ήδη έτοιμο το δελτίο αθλητή για τη συμμετοχή του στο πανελλήνιο. Το ότι είναι άλλου επιπέδου αθλητής είναι περιττό να το λέμε,αλλά αξίζει να τον δούμε από κοντά και όποιος μιλήσει μαζί του θα καταλάβειπως στο εξωτερικό έχουν διαφορετική αντίληψη για το άθλημα σε όλες τις πτυχές. Στην Ελλάδα απλά βιαζόμαστε ή θέλουμε τον γρήγορο δρόμο δίχως να βλέπουμε το τελικό κόστος... Τα έλεγε και ο Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης αλλά λίγοι το κατάλαβαν.

----------


## No Fear

Eιχα δει και εγω το σχολιο του James αλλα δεν ειχα καταλαβει σε ποιον αγωνα θα λαβει συμμετοχη!
Πολυ δυνατη συμμετοχη ο Βαλαντης,μπραβο του που επελεξε να κατεβει και σε εναν Ελληνικο αγωνα! :03. Thumb up: 
Μενιο,αν εχεις κατι νεοτερο για τον Βαλαντη,ενημερωσε,ειτε εδω,ειτε στο fb,

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ρε σείς..!! θα μας ανακοινώσετε για τα ωράρια τιποτα?..ώρα προσευλεσης αθλητων ζυγισης ιστορίες!??>. :01. Unsure:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Εγω παντως θα ειμαι εκει απο τις 09:00 το πρωι. θα ρωτησω στις 24 τασο και θα σου απαντησω τοτε .

θα ανεβεις στην σκηνη?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ρε σείς..!! θα μας ανακοινώσετε για τα ωράρια τιποτα?..ώρα προσευλεσης αθλητων ζυγισης ιστορίες!??>.


Oταν τα ανακοινώσει και η ΕΟΣΔ ,θα τα βαλουμε και εμείς  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Εγω παντως θα ειμαι εκει απο τις 09:00 το πρωι. θα ρωτησω στις 24 τασο και θα σου απαντησω τοτε .
> 
> θα ανεβεις στην σκηνη?


ναι τρελέ  :02. Welcome: 




> Oταν τα ανακοινώσει και η ΕΟΣΔ ,θα τα βαλουμε και εμείς


Μαλλον 1 μερα πρίν θα τα βγάλουν χαχα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## NASSER

Προς το παρόν ελπίζω να έχουν μεριμνήσει όλοι οι αθλητές να έχουν δελτίο αθλητή και να έχουν ενημερώσει το σωματείο που ανήκουν για τη συμμετοχή τους. Άλλωστε θα πρέπει να επιθεωρηθεί ο αθλητής με ιατρικές εξετάσεις πριν τη συμμετοχή του!

----------


## barbell

> Προς το παρόν ελπίζω να έχουν μεριμνήσει όλοι οι αθλητές να έχουν δελτίο αθλητή και να έχουν ενημερώσει το σωματείο που ανήκουν για τη συμμετοχή τους. Άλλωστε θα πρέπει να επιθεωρηθεί ο αθλητής με ιατρικές εξετάσεις πριν τη συμμετοχή του!


Nasser ενα καρδιογραφημα δε χρειαζεται?Επισης τι περιθωριο εχει καποιος για το δελτιο?Στα ρωταω αυτα γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι που δυσκολευονται λογο μη συλλογου στην πολη τους...Παντως οντως η ομοσπονδια εχει καθυστερησει σε πολλα πραγματα..Ουτε μια αφισσα,ενω η επαρχια εχει γεμισει των αλλων αγωνων...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> ...Παντως οντως η ομοσπονδια εχει καθυστερησει σε πολλα πραγματα..Ουτε μια αφισσα,ενω η επαρχια εχει γεμισει των αλλων αγωνων...


.,... :03. Thumb Down:  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## barbell

Φιλε αν δε γινοταν λιγος ντορος λογο συμμετοχης του Βαλαντη οι περισσοτεροι δε θα γνωριζαν καν τη διοργανωση του αγωνα...Δε μπορεις να επαναπαυεσαι επειδη εκανες 2 δυνατα πανελληνια...Πρεπει να το κηνυγας οπως οι αλλοι...

----------


## NASSER

> Nasser ενα καρδιογραφημα δε χρειαζεται?Επισης τι περιθωριο εχει καποιος για το δελτιο?Στα ρωταω αυτα γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι που δυσκολευονται λογο μη συλλογου στην πολη τους...Παντως οντως η ομοσπονδια εχει καθυστερησει σε πολλα πραγματα..Ουτε μια αφισσα,ενω η επαρχια εχει γεμισει των αλλων αγωνων...


barbell κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει στην ΕΟΣΔ μεριμνάει από την αρχή της προετοιμασίας του, βρίσκει το πιο κοντινό σε αυτόν σωματείο, κάτι που στις μέρες μας δεν είναι δύσκολο να μάθει, και έπειτα το σωματείο αναλαμβάνει την ενημέρωση του.
Εννοείται πως περιλαμβάνεται ένα triplex καρδιάς και εξέταση από παθολόγο. Εγώ τουλάχιστον τα έκανα όλα, μαζί με αναλύσεις αίματος. Για άτομα άνω των 35 καλό θα ήταν προληπτικά μια ακτινογραφία θώρακος.

----------


## barbell

> barbell κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει στην ΕΟΣΔ μεριμνάει από την αρχή της προετοιμασίας του, βρίσκει το πιο κοντινό σε αυτόν σωματείο, κάτι που στις μέρες μας δεν είναι δύσκολο να μάθει, και έπειτα το σωματείο αναλαμβάνει την ενημέρωση του.
> Εννοείται πως περιλαμβάνεται ένα triplex καρδιάς και εξέταση από παθολόγο. Εγώ τουλάχιστον τα έκανα όλα, μαζί με αναλύσεις αίματος. Για άτομα άνω των 35 καλό θα ήταν προληπτικά μια ακτινογραφία θώρακος.


Eυχαριστω πολυ Nasser :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Η ζυγιση των αθλητων θα αρχισει στις 11.00 το πρωι και ο αγωνας θα ξεκινησει στις 6.00 το απογευμα.Οι αθλητες θα πρεπει να ειναι με το μαγιω τους για την ζυγιση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα γνώστης αλλα με την εμπειρία που έχω απο αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα και ομοσπονδίες όπως το ταεκβοντο , κάθε χρόνο βγαίνει το Καλεντάρι στην αρχή του έτους και γνωρίζουν το αγωνιστικό πρόγραμμα κατ αρχήν οι Σύλλογοι και κατα δεύτερον οι αθλητές και κάνουν τον σχεδιασμό της προετοιμασίας τους που θα συμμετέχουν 

ίσως παράλληλα να χρειάζετε κάποιος υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της ομοσπονδίας , όπου θα μεριμνεί να δίνει πρός δημοσίευση  σε έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα , δελτίο τύπου για τον εκάστοτε αγώνα , ώστε εκτός των αθλητών που είναι δεδομένο ότι μπορούν να ενημερώνονται μεσω των συλλόγων όπου ανήκουν , να ενημερώνονται και οι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος που θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν , αλλα και αθλητές που δεν ανηκουν στην ομοσπονδία αλλα θα ήθελαν να γρφτούν και να  συμμετέχουν

εμείς απο δω σαν φόρουμ προσπαθούμε ότι εγκυρες πληροφορίες έχουμε να δημοσιοποιούμε και να βάζουμε ένα λιθαράκι στην ενημέρωση για τα κεκτενόμενα του χώρου μας

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

> χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα γνώστης αλλα με την εμπειρία που έχω απο αναγνωρισμένα αθλήματα και ομοσπονδίες όπως το ταεκβοντο , κάθε χρόνο βγαίνει το Καλεντάρι στην αρχή του έτους και γνωρίζουν το αγωνιστικό πρόγραμμα κατ αρχήν οι Σύλλογοι και κατα δεύτερον οι αθλητές και κάνουν τον σχεδιασμό της προετοιμασίας τους που θα συμμετέχουν 
> 
> ίσως παράλληλα να χρειάζετε κάποιος υπεύθυνος επικοινωνίας της ομοσπονδίας , όπου θα μεριμνεί να δίνει πρός δημοσίευση  σε έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα , δελτίο τύπου για τον εκάστοτε αγώνα , ώστε εκτός των αθλητών που είναι δεδομένο ότι μπορούν να ενημερώνονται μεσω των συλλόγων όπου ανήκουν , να ενημερώνονται και οι φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος που θέλουν να παρακολουθήσουν , αλλα και αθλητές που δεν ανηκουν στην ομοσπονδία αλλα θα ήθελαν να γρφτούν και να  συμμετέχουν
> 
> εμείς απο δω σαν φόρουμ προσπαθούμε ότι εγκυρες πληροφορίες έχουμε να δημοσιοποιούμε και να βάζουμε ένα λιθαράκι στην ενημέρωση για τα κεκτενόμενα του χώρου μας


Ετσι ακριβως είναι.Ο αγωνας εχει ανακοινωθεί από 8 Μαρτιου,τα Σωματεια εχουν ενημερωθεί και αυτά είναι υπεύθυνα από εκει και περα για να ενημερωσουν και να προετοιμασουν τους αθλητες τους.Το φαινομενο να απευθύνεται καποιος 2-3 βδομάδες πριν τον αγωνα για να βγαλει δελτιο αθλητου η να ενημερωσει για συμμετοχη,ναι μεν γινεται δεκτο ,αλλα χρονικα δεν δινει δυνατότητες στο Σωματειο να ασχοληθεί με τον αθλητη παρα μονο για την συμμετοχη του.Για οποια πληροφορια σε σχεση με τους αγωνες της ΕΟΣΔ υπαρχει το site bodybuilding-eosd.gr.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ



----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο Ευχαριστούμε για την αφίσα του αγώνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Η αφίσα τα σπάει  :02. Rocking: 
Λιγότερο από 10 μέρες έμειναν, καλή δύναμη σε όσους πρόκειται να συμμετάσχουν.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής Διάπλασης (Bodybuilding & Fitness)
  Το Σάββατο 31/5 θα διεξαχθεί το 27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Σωματικής  Διάπλασης (Bodybuilding & Fitness). Οι Διαγωνιζόμενοι θα πρέπει να  βρίσκονται στο κλειστό γήπεδο Basket των Μελισσίων στις 10:00 το πρωί  για ζύγισμα και το απόγευμα στις 17:00 . Η ώρα έναρξης του αγώνα είναι  18:00.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Συμφωνα με τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες οι συμμετοχες εχουν ξεπερασει τις 100!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Συμφωνα με τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες οι συμμετοχες εχουν ξεπερασει τις 100!


Μεγάλος αριθμός... Καλή επιτυχία.  :03. Thumb up: 

Φυσικά το bodybuilding.gr θα είναι εκεί.

----------


## ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΣ

Μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μου για οποιαδήποτε διευκολυνση.Οι συμμετοχες είναι 105 τελικα.]

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικο ευχαριστούμε για τις διευκολύνσεις,που πάντα μας προσφέρετε για την καλυψη του αγώνα,θα επικοινωνήσουμε :03. Thumb up: 
Αν κρινω απο τον αριθμό συμμετοχών, θα είναι ενδιαφέρων ο αγώνας !

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι χάρτες της περιοχής για την πρόσβαση του κόσμου στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ Μελισσίων, του Δήμου Πεντέλης.
Ουσιαστικά ειναι πάνω από το Σισμανόγλειο

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ο πιο ευκολος τρόπος για όσους κινηθουν απο αττική οδό,ειναι 
Αττική οδός->πεντέλης(εξοδος)ακολουθουμε πεντέλης,και μπαίνουμε αριστερα στη Σισμανογλείου,κάνουμε τον κυκλο και φτάνουμε


 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Κάποιοι είναι ήδη Αθήνα... συστάσεις δεν χρειάζονται... 
Για να μαζευόμαστε....  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής του 27ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της ΕΟΣΔ, ο Βαλάντης Ντόκος !!


*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ντοκος respect  :03. Clap: 

Από τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες φαίνεται αρκετά καλά επίπεδο.

----------


## zisiskozani88

Πολυ καλος ο Βαλαντης.. Φαινοταν οτι βρίσκεται σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο..
Αξιζε που ηρθα απο Κοζανη για να δω τους αγωνες..
Συγχαρητήρια σε ολους οσους διαγωνιζομενους που λαβαν μερος...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αναμένουμε το φωτογραφικό υλικο  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## ArgoSixna

και το βιντεο που ανεβηκα στην σκηνη παρακαλω  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες οι οποίες επεξεργάζονται και θα ζητήσουμε την υπομονή σας για να παρουσιαστούν οργανωμένα.
Απο το βράδυ θα ανεβαίνουν στα *Multimedia-Gallery* του Βοdybuilding.gr και θα υπάρχουν στην διάθεσή σας όλες οι κατηγορίες.
Φυσικά, δεν θα μπορουσε να λείψει και η παρουσίαση του αγώνα με τα σχόλια και τα παρελειπόμενα στο παρόν τόπικ, απλα θα θελαμε να παρουσιαστεί ο αγώνας σύμφωνα με την ροή του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα  *Multimedia-Gallery* του Βοdybuilding.gr εχουν ανέβει όλες οι φωτογραφίες του 27ου Πανελληνιου Πρωταθλήματος της ΕΟΣΔ!
Πλεον απο αυτό το τόπικ θα ξεκινήσουμε τον σχολιασμό των κατηγοριών, με τα παρελειπόμενα καθώς τις εντυπώσεις μας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To Σάββατο, *31 Μαϊου*, πραγματοποιήθηκε για 2η φορά στο κλειστό γήπεδο μπάσκετ των Μελισσίων το *27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ*,  όπως και πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό το 26ο Πανελλήνιο.
Ενας χώρος ιδανικός για αθλητικές διοργανωσεις, η σκηνή και τα φώτα πολύ καλά, όπως και οι χώροι προετοιμασίας των αθλητών.
Το γήπεδο ήταν γεμάτο από θεατές, οι οποίοι χειροκρότητησαν τους αθλητές για την προσπάθεια τους.
Οι συμμετοχές των αθλητών ήταν *100.


*








*Οι κατηγορίες ήταν οι εξής :*

1. ΒΒ Παίδων
2. Fitness Κορασίδων
3. Fitness Γυναικών
4. Βody Fitness -1.63
5. Βody Fitness +1.63
6. Overall Body Fitness
7. Athletic Fitness
8. Athletic Physique
9. Junior Olympic BB
10. Juniors BB
11. Men Physique -1.78
12. Men Physique +1.78
13. Women Physique
14. Bikini
15. Olympic BB -1.75
16. Olympic BB -1.80
17. Olympic BB +1.80
18. Men BB - 80
19. Men BB - 90
20. Men BB -100
21. Men BB +100
22. Masters
23. Overall Olympic BB
24. OVERALL BB

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε με την κατηγορία *ΒΒ Παίδων* όπου διαγωνίστηκε ο junior *Τακτικός*, γιος του Θεμη Τακτικού.
Ο μικρός κέρδισε το χειροκρότημα καθώς εκτελούσε τις υποχρεωτικές πόζες με ακρίβεια !

----------


## Polyneikos

Η δεύτερη κατηγορία του αγώνα ήταν η * Fitness Κορασίδων* ,με την συμμετοχή 2 νεαρών αθλητριών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην *Fitness Γυναικών* υπήρχε μια συμμετοχή

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρουσία. Έχουμε όνομα Κώστα;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο η κοπέλα είναι στα πρότυπα της κοινής αποδοχής του γυναικείου φίτνες , όμορφη παρουσία και με ωραία παρουσίαση του προγράμματος της απο ότι φαίνετε απο τις φωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Ο Τσάφος ανέβασε αυτό προ ολίγου στην προσωπική του σελίδα στο fb, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις:

_"Δικαιώθηκα..! Την 1η θέση μου παραχωρεί η Εθνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης για το πανελληνιο πρωτάθλημα που διεξήχθη προ ημερών στο κλειστό γήπεδο Μελισσίων, να είστε καλά όλοι!"_

Ξέρει κανείς αν υποβλήθηκε ένσταση μετά το τέλος του αγώνα και γιατί ?

----------


## goldenera

Αρχικά βλέποντας τον γιο του Κου Θέμη Τακτικού στη φωτό, αισθάνθηκα κάπως αμήχανα, όμως σκέφτηκα ότι η εκμάθηση των υγειών πλευρών του σιδερένιου αθλήματος σε παιδιά μπορεί να έχει πολλά οφέλη- χώρια από τη σωματική ανάπτυξη- στο χαρακτήρα που θα αναπτύξει όσο αναφορά την αυτοπεποίθηση, την αυτοπειθαρχία, την επίτευξη στόχων, και των λοιπών αρετών που καλιεργούνται μέσω αυτού.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο Τσάφος ανέβασε αυτό προ ολίγου στην προσωπική του σελίδα στο fb, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις:
> 
> _"Δικαιώθηκα..! Την 1η θέση μου παραχωρεί η Εθνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης για το πανελληνιο πρωτάθλημα που διεξήχθη προ ημερών στο κλειστό γήπεδο Μελισσίων, να είστε καλά όλοι!"_
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν υποβλήθηκε ένσταση μετά το τέλος του αγώνα και γιατί ?


Ισως γιατι ο αθλητης που τον κερδισε ,ελαβε μερος την επομενη μερα σε αλλον αγωνα.  Λεω ισως ,δεν ξερω ακριβως απλως το υποψιαζομαι αν ισχυει το :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ο αθλητής που ελαβε την πρώτη θέση,πήρε μέρος την κυριακη 1η ιουνίου στον αγώνα της wabba και αυτομάτως του αφαιρέθηκε μεταλλιο-κυπελλο και παραχωρήθηκε στον 2ο (Κ.τσάφο)  :02. Welcome:

----------


## gspyropo

αυτο ισχυει ειναι προφανες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τωρα θα προσπαθησουν να βρουν καποια αλλη δικαιολογια για να θιξουν τον αθλητη!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Απο τη στιγμή που αναγράφεται στα επισημα χαρτιά της ομοσπονδίας οτι αυτο γινεται σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις..δεν υπαρχει δικαιολογία  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην *Body Fitness -1.63* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητριών,της *Ειρήνης Τζανέ* και της* Κατερίνας Βάγγερ*.
Κανονικά θα είχαμε και μια τρίτη συμμετοχή ,της πρωταθλήτριας *Τερέζας Παντέλα*, η οποία δυστυχώς όμως δεν ακουσε την ανακοινωση της κατηγορίας της και δεν ανέβηκε στην σκηνη, οπότε αποκλείστηκε

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικήτρια της Βody Fitness -1.63, η Κατερίνα Βαγγερ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρόλο τον αποκλεισμό της αθλήτριας, η Ομοσπονδία τίμησε την *Τερέζα Παντέλα* με μετάλλειο, καθώς αναγνωριζει ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν στους αγώνες και δεν παύει να  ειναι αθλήτρια υψηλού επιπεδου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επόμενη κατηγορία η *Βody Fitness + 1.63* , με την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητριων , της *Αννυ Γιόκαλα*, προερχόμενη από την 2η θεση στο πρόσφατο Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα, της *Κρητικοπουλου Σπυριδούλα* και της *Χριστινα Ζωργιανού.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικήτρια της κατηγορίας Βody Fitness + 1.63* *η Αννυ Γιόκαλα , δευτερη η Κρητικοπούλου και τρίτη η Ζωργιανού


*

----------


## dominik

> Απο τη στιγμή που αναγράφεται στα επισημα χαρτιά της ομοσπονδίας οτι αυτο γινεται σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις..δεν υπαρχει δικαιολογία


οι περισοτεροι πηραν μερος κ στο αγωνα της wabba..αυτά δεν είναι δικαιωση είναι κομπλεξισμος..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> οι περισοτεροι πηραν μερος κ στο αγωνα της wabba..αυτά δεν είναι δικαιωση είναι κομπλεξισμος..


Κ εγω δικαιωση ξερω οτι σημαινει οταν καποιος εχει αδικηθει κ στο τελος αποκαθισταται με καποιον τροπο η αδικια ,η μετα απο μια δυνατη προσπαθεια οι κοποι του δεν πηγαν χαμενοι κ δικαιωθηκε.
Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση μαλλον τυχη θα το ελεγα.

----------


## lila_1

> Στην *Body Fitness -1.63* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητριών,της *Ειρήνης Τζανέ* και της* Κατερίνας Βάγγερ*.
> Κανονικά θα είχαμε και μια τρίτη συμμετοχή ,της πρωταθλήτριας *Τερέζας Παντέλα*, η οποία δυστυχώς όμως δεν ακουσε την ανακοινωση της κατηγορίας της και δεν ανέβηκε στην σκηνη, οπότε αποκλείστηκε


Καλά καλά...τρικλοποδία θα της βάλανε για να μη βγεί πρώτη (που θα βγαινε)  :08. Turtle: 
Στημένο ήταν!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μιάς και έγινε θέμα με αθλητή που αποκλείστηκε ,να πώ ότι έχουμε πεί πολλες φορές ότι κάθε αθλητής όπου ανήκει και συμμετέχει (γιατι θέλει και συμμετέχει δεν τον πέρνουν με το ζόρι να πάρει μέρος) οφείλει να γνωρίζει τούς κανονισμούς της ομοσπονδίας απο την αρχή , οπότε μετα δεν μπορεί να πεί τίποτε και θα πρέπει να είναι προετοιμασμένος να υποστεί τις συνέπειες 
Εφόσον αυτο λέει το καταστατικό και ο κανονισμός αυτό λίγο πολύ όλοι το ξέρουμε πόσο μάλιστα αυτοι που θα επιλέξουν να συμμετέχουν και μπορούν να ενημερώνονται απο τούς συλλόγους τους 
απλα είναι τα πράματα υπάρχουν δικαιώματα αλλα και υποχρεώσεις και απο τις 2 πλευρές και απο ομοσπονδία και απο αθλητες , μεμπτό είναι όταν γίνετε καταστρατήγηση του καταστατικού ,εδω όμως είναι κατι αναμενόμενο , εκτός αν έγινε εν γνώση του γνωρίζοντας τις συνέπειες , οπότε πάλι δεν μπορεί να πεί κάτι σ αυτη την περίπτωση , για να τα λέμε τα πράματα όπως πρέπει

----------


## ArgoSixna

H αθλητρια δεν ανεβηκε στην σκηνη , οποτε εχασε το δικαιωμα της για συμμετοχη. Δεν εβαλαν καμια τρικλοποδια , ουτε στημενο ηταν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματοπιήθηκε το* Overall* των 2 κατηγοριών *Body Fitness*, με νικήτρια την* Άννυ Γιόκαλα


*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλά καλά...τρικλοποδία θα της βάλανε για να μη βγεί πρώτη (που θα βγαινε) 
> Στημένο ήταν!





> H αθλητρια δεν ανεβηκε στην σκηνη , οποτε εχασε το δικαιωμα της για συμμετοχη. Δεν εβαλαν καμια τρικλοποδια , ουτε στημενο ηταν


Aστειεύεται η Lila man  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ.Eσυ διαγωνίστηκες;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παλιότερα ήταν πιο αυστηρά τα πράματα με τούς διαγωνιζόμενους , έπαιζε ρόλο και η εμφάνηση και παρουσίαση γενικότερα , οι αθλητες πρέπει να έχουν το νού τους να βγαίνουν στην ώρα τους , να έχουν αθλητική συμπεριφορα και εμφάνηση , θυμάμε με έλεγε ο Αργύρης ο Τσοπουρίδης ακόμα και απο την κοτσίδα που είχα μπορεί να έχασα και πόντους η να βγαίνει κάποιος φορώντας κάποια κοσμήματα ρολόι η αλυσίδα , εγω μια φορα στη βιασύνη μου είχα βγεί με το ρολόι αλλα στο τσακ πρόλαβα και έφυγα πίσω να το βγάλω και μια παραλίγο με τις παντόφλες  :01. Razz: 

γενικά δεν είναι κακό να τηρούνται οι χρόνοι αρκεί να έχουν και οι αθλητές σωστη ενημέρωση απο τον υπεύθυνο αποδυτηρίων , για τον χρόνο που έχουν στη διάθεσή τους να ετοιμαστούν , αλλα όταν όλοι βγαίνουν στην σκηνή μετα τι μπορεί να πεί

----------


## Polyneikos

H επόμενη κατηγορία ήταν η *Athletic Fitness








*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## gspyropo

> παλιότερα ήταν πιο αυστηρά τα πράματα με τούς διαγωνιζόμενους , έπαιζε ρόλο και η εμφάνηση και παρουσίαση γενικότερα , οι αθλητες πρέπει να έχουν το νού τους να βγαίνουν στην ώρα τους , να έχουν αθλητική συμπεριφορα και εμφάνηση , θυμάμε με έλεγε ο Αργύρης ο Τσοπουρίδης ακόμα και απο την κοτσίδα που είχα μπορεί να έχασα και πόντους η να βγαίνει κάποιος φορώντας κάποια κοσμήματα ρολόι η αλυσίδα , εγω μια φορα στη βιασύνη μου είχα βγεί με το ρολόι αλλα στο τσακ πρόλαβα και έφυγα πίσω να το βγάλω και μια παραλίγο με τις παντόφλες 
> 
> γενικά δεν είναι κακό να τηρούνται οι χρόνοι αρκεί να έχουν και οι αθλητές σωστη ενημέρωση απο τον υπεύθυνο αποδυτηρίων , για τον χρόνο που έχουν στη διάθεσή τους να ετοιμαστούν , αλλα όταν όλοι βγαίνουν στην σκηνή μετα τι μπορεί να πεί


εαννθελουμε λοιπον να τηρουνται οι χρονια να μπει ενας υπευθυνος αποδητηριων οπως γινεται στο εξωτερικο και να περνει ο καθε αθλητης τη σειρα του....δικαιολογιες ειναι ολα τα αλλα!!

----------


## charchar

> Ο αθλητής που ελαβε την πρώτη θέση,πήρε μέρος την κυριακη 1η ιουνίου στον αγώνα της wabba και αυτομάτως του αφαιρέθηκε μεταλλιο-κυπελλο και παραχωρήθηκε στον 2ο (Κ.τσάφο)


Μάλλον ξεχνάς ότι ο Τσάφος πήρε τόσους τίτλους τα τελευταία χρόνια στη WABBA , αλλά δεν είδα προχθες να τον ακυρώνουν για τη συμμετοχή του στην IFBB.......

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μάλλον ξεχνάς ότι ο Τσάφος πήρε τόσους τίτλους τα τελευταία χρόνια στη WABBA , αλλά δεν είδα προχθες να τον ακυρώνουν για τη συμμετοχή του στην IFBB.......


Δεν ισχυει αυτο :03. Thumb up:  ,οι προγαμιαιες σχεσεις δεν λογιζονται :01. Razz:  ,μετα τα δεσμα του γαμου ομως τα παραστρατηματα θεωρουνται απιστια. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## charchar

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο ,οι προγαμιαιες σχεσεις δεν λογιζονται ,μετα τα δεσμα του γαμου ομως τα παραστρατηματα θεωρουνται απιστια.


Χαχαχα..... με έστειλες Χρήστο..... δεν υπάρχεις! Απίστευτη ατάκα το........ προγαμιαίες! :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ArgoSixna

> υ.γ.Eσυ διαγωνίστηκες;


Ανεβηκα στην σκηνη αλλα οχι σαν διαγωνιζομενος  :03. Thumb up:  , Γι αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει βιντεο! 

Πισω απο τους κριτες καθομουν , λιγο πιο διπλα απο εσενα και τον διονυση

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ανεβηκα στην σκηνη αλλα οχι σαν διαγωνιζομενος  , Γι αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει βιντεο! 
> 
> Πισω απο τους κριτες καθομουν , λιγο πιο διπλα απο εσενα και τον διονυση


Επρεπε να έρθεις να μας μιλήσεις  :01. Wink:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1990 ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ IFBB ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ, ΤΟ 1992 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΕΛΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ Ο Κ. ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΙΞΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ WABBA ΑΚΥΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΓΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ,  ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ Σ΄ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν ισχυει αυτο ,οι προγαμιαιες σχεσεις δεν λογιζονται ,μετα τα δεσμα του γαμου ομως τα παραστρατηματα θεωρουνται απιστια.



πολύ καλό και εύστοχο αυτο που είπες Χρήστο :03. Thumb up:  και έτσι είναι απο την στιγμή που εγγράφετε κάποιος και μετα έχει κυρώσεις εφόσον εγγραφει και αποδεχτει τούς όρους συμμετοχής και όλα αυτα γνωστα εδω και χρόνια είναι

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία  *Junior Olympic BB* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία  *Junior BB*, με την συμμετοχή του Τασου ( Metalhead|T|) απο το forum, 3 συμμετοχές το σύνολο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες ατομικές του Τάσου

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης στην κατηγορία Juniors BB ο αθλητής με το νο 31
*










(Προσωπική μου άποψη έπρεπε να κερδίσει ο αθλητής με το νο 32, πιο ετοιμος για τον αγωνα)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το Νο 32 αν εξαιρεσουμε τα ποδια δεν φαινεται πολυ πιο μυωδης;  :01. Unsure: 

*Καλη η εμφανιση σου Τασο για πρωτη  φορα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Κ εγω δικαιωση ξερω οτι σημαινει οταν καποιος εχει αδικηθει κ στο τελος αποκαθισταται με καποιον τροπο η αδικια ,η μετα απο μια δυνατη προσπαθεια οι κοποι του δεν πηγαν χαμενοι κ δικαιωθηκε.


ετσι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα επίσημα αποτελέσματα του 27ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος , σε μοργή Pdf, όπως μας ήρθαν από την ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Physique

Πολύ κάλυψη του αγώνα συγχαρητήρια , έτσι μπορούμε να βλέπουμε ελληνικούς αγώνες και εμείς του εξωτερικού . Δυνατός ο Ντοκος πιο κομμένος δεν γίνεται , στην κατηγορία physique το 69 έχει ωραία καλούπι όπως και το 76 έχει τα προσόντα για την κατηγορία και το 77 έχει πολύ ωραίους κοιλιακούς και καλό στήσιμο με ενέργεια . Αν και όλοι θέλουν ένα επίπεδο παραπάνω σε όγκο σε σχέση με το επαγγελματίκο.  Νικητής ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ; 
 Αν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από αυτή τη κατηγορία ανεβάστε αν μπορείτε .

----------


## ArgoSixna

Νικητης ηταν το 69 , με δευτερο το 74 και τριτο το 78 νομιζω

----------


## flexakis

> Ωραία παρουσία. Έχουμε όνομα Κώστα;


ΜΙΤΑΚΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ

----------


## Physique

Να σαι καλά φίλε. Το 74 ναι καλός για τριάδα τώρα που πρόσεξα αλλά άποψη μου το 77 και το 76 ήταν για τριάδα το 78 είναι δουλεμένως απ όσο μπορώ να δω αλλά υστερεί σε όγκο . Χαίρομαι που έχει συμμετοχή και είναι αποδεκτή αυτή η κατηγορία .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Physique

Ωραίος  πολύονεικε πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!

----------


## Mikekan

Ευχαριστούμε για την εξαιρετική ανασκόπηση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

H τριάδα της *Men Physique +1.78*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραίος  πολύονεικε πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!





> Ευχαριστούμε για την εξαιρετική ανασκόπηση!


Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε  για τα καλά σας λόγια,η ανταμοιβή της κουρασης και του χρονου που διαθετουμε ως team καλυψης, ειναι να μεταφέρουμε σωστά το ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα και να βάζουμε τον αναγνώστη στο "πνεύμα" του αγώνα, σύμφωνα με την ροή του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τρεις συμμετοχές στην Women Physique.
*Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη, Βίκυ Μουτοπούλου και Καλασίδου Κυριακη* βγηκαν 1η , 2η και 3η αντιστοιχα.
Η Αναστασια με φανταστικές αναλογίες και η Βικυ Μουτοπούλου πολυ σκληρά γραμμωμενη δώσαν την μαχη για την κατηγορία και επικράτησε η Αναστασια Παπουτσάκη. 
Θα διαγωνιστεί αυτο το τετραήμερο στο *Amateur Olympia* στην Πράγα !

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τα επίσημα αποτελέσματα του 27ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος , σε μοργή Pdf, όπως μας ήρθαν από την ΕΟΣΔ.


Για να μην δημιουργηθεί οποιαδήποτε σύγχυση , στο φωτορεπορτάζ του αγώνα παρουσιαζονται οι αθλητές που συμμετείχαν στο 27ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα, απλά σε συγκριση με τα επισημα αποτελέσματα υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις ,λόγω του ότι ακυρώθηκαν οι θέσεις καποιων αθλητών που συμμετείχαν και σε αλλες διοργανωσεις, με απόφαση της ομοσπονδίας, όπως αναγράφεται στην αρχή της ανακοίνωσης.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Bikini είχαμε την συμμετοχή 7 αθλητριών, με τις Αποστολία Λυβιάκη , Γεωργία Τσάμη και Ελένη Αφέντρα να ξεχωρίζουν.

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Η κατηγορίας Classic BB μετονομάστηκε σε  Olympic BB.
*Olympic BB -1.75* , με την συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της Olympic BB - 1.75 ο Θάνος Μαυράκης 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην Olympic BB - 1.80 ειχαμε την συμμετοχη 5 αθλητών

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικητής της κατηγορίας Olympic Classic -1.80, o Aντώνης Βενιός

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Οlympic Classic BB +1.80 συμμετείχαν 8 αθλητές*

----------


## Eddie

Το παλικαρι με το νουμερο 18 εχει γενικως πολυ ωραιο καλουπι αλλα τα ποδια του βγαζουν ματι!!Φανταστικος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Το παλικαρι με το νουμερο 18 εχει γενικως πολυ ωραιο καλουπι αλλα τα ποδια του βγαζουν ματι!!Φανταστικος


Σωστος Βασιλη :03. Thumb up:  ,ποδια Paul de Mayo! :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επόμενη κατηγορία στον αγώνα ήταν η Men BB -80

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Μen BB -90 είχαμε την συμμετοχή 6 αθλητών*

----------


## Polyneikos

*3ος ο Γιαννης Αδαμόπουλος*




*2ος ο Αντώνης Βενιός*




*1ος ο Χειμώνας Δημήτρης*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men BB -100* ειχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητων, του *Βαλάντη Ντόκου* και του *Νικολόπουλου Τάσου


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητης της κατηγορίας -100, ο Βαλάντης Ντόκος 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*H κατηγορία Μen BB +100 ειχε 2 συμμετοχές, τον Βασίλη Κατσένη και τον Νίκο Ανδριακόπουλο*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της Men BB + 100 ο Νίκος Ανδριακόπουλος


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία Masters είχαμε την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών.
Νικητής ανακυρήχθηκε ο Κώστας Βασιλείου.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oι νικητές των τριών κατηγοριών της Olympic BB, διαγωνίστηκαν για τον Γενικό Τίτλο.
Νικητής ο Αντωνης Βενιός*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

